# Timescales for work visas?



## HkS (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, has anyone had recent experience of getting a work visa approved via the London office and could you advise of the timescales?

We are due to fly out to Wellington on the 3rd Feb and had thought we'd have submitted my work visa application by now, but we didn't realise we needed our medicals for the work visa (had been planning on getting them done in Jan anyway for our PR visa). So we had the medicals yesterday and are now keeping everything crossed that the results come back quick enough to get our work visa in and processed in time - Do you think we are kidding ourselves??

Can't believe how much of a roller-coaster of emotions the whole process is, will definitely be making the most of the NZ wine once we do finally land!!


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi! My simple 1 year work visa (all forms in place, no concerns) was turned over in 24 hours by the London office two months ago. The largest hold up for me was the postal service. I would advise you collect your papers yourself if you can or use a reliable courier. 
Good luck! Renee


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

My and my partner's work to residence visas took 5 days to process by the London office once we had sent them all forms and med and police certificates. If all your docs are in order it's quick, just be doubly sure you have everything they need first time!


----------



## HkS (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh that is really promising - thank you! Fingers crossed it all goes through as smoothly for us!


----------

